# Podcasts



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

I just discovered Cog-Dog Radio and it's excellent. https://thecognitivecanine.com/cog-dog-radio/ The talks are more specific to performance dogs but they're useful for general dog training and behavior as well.

Any other dog training/behavior podcasts worth listening to out there?


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Thanks. I don't know of other podcasts but do enjoy listening to them while doing chores. Will check this one out.


----------



## Chi-Chi's Mom (Dec 10, 2015)

Denise Fenzi has a podcast that covers a lot of areas. I too love listening while I work.


----------



## careng (Nov 1, 2017)

Discover your dog is awesome. They have over 100 episodes although I am only on episode 16. They also have a website which is familydogfusion.com I have been listening in the car as I have a 45 minute commute each way.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

My absolute favorite is Pure Dog Talk. Though it is quite focused on breeding and conformation, they cover absolutely everything with great guests (including Dr Jean Dodds and well known Havanese handler Taffe McFadden).


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Just stumbled upon this the other day. I've listened to three of their podcasts, including one on start line stays, one on small dog issues, and one on what to know before your novice début. I'll check out the ones you all have mentioned.

Bad Dog Agility ? where the naughty dogs train


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone!

Here is Hannah Branigan's podcast also

__
https://soundcloud.com/hannah-branigan


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

karidyne said:


> I just discovered Cog-Dog Radio and it's excellent. https://thecognitivecanine.com/cog-dog-radio/ The talks are more specific to performance dogs but they're useful for general dog training and behavior as well.
> 
> Any other dog training/behavior podcasts worth listening to out there?


Fenzi Academy is my go-to. Even if you don't want to pay for the classes or podcasts, her blog is outstanding, and absolutely free.


----------



## karidyne (Apr 28, 2017)

krandall said:


> Fenzi Academy is my go-to. Even if you don't want to pay for the classes or podcasts, her blog is outstanding, and absolutely free.


We are actually signing up for two classes when enrollment opens! Although we may do just one since we are already in three classes this month. It's difficult to decide which class to take!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

karidyne said:


> We are actually signing up for two classes when enrollment opens! Although we may do just one since we are already in three classes this month. It's difficult to decide which class to take!


I am very lucky that my instructor is one of the "TEAM" evaluators for Fenzi Academy, and the folks (and I) at my training facility have had the chance to work with Denise in person. So we are definitely already Fenzi oriented. I do take a few courses a year at Bronze (a real bargain) and have started watching the new webinars. But we also do it "live" in our classes and lessons several times a week.


----------

